# motobecane came today.



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I received the pink motobecane messenger for my wife today. The box looked pretty mangled upon delivery so immediately I panicked, but as per direction on BD website I accepted it and started to go to town. I got it put together in about twenty minutes with minor adjustments to fit my wife. She took it around the block for a quick spin and nothing bad to report here. I'm surprised but the tires are not even out of true. I'll give an update in a week or two when there's a couple hundred miles on the bike. Now hopefully when my Mercier Kilo TT comes here the week of the seventh I'll be just as pleased as I am today with the messenger.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats. My IM came in a banged up box as well. Most of the bike was fine except for a few nicks on the carbon crank. Box looked like UPS played soccer with it. Probably did. I used to work for Fed Ex for 9yrs and I can tell you some boxes got kicked the hell out of just as stress relievers lol. I never did that kind of stuff however. Not cool at all.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

Ace ventura style? I was wondering about that, why all my packages looked like they have been kicked down stairs and then some! lol


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

exactly


----------

